# rockler guide bushing size question



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I finally settled on a rockler table for my new dewalt 618 router.

while picking tidbits to go with it I noticed the guide bushing set was on sale. only thing is that it says it is for 1 3/16 hole, but the rockler plate I just added to my cart has a 1 3/8 size - huh?

the insert for the base plate:
"Inter-Loc insert for standard 1-3/8'' guide bushings " (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21299)

the kit:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10671&filter=guide bushing

will this work? why am I so confused?

thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi blurry

It's not your error 

"why am I so confused?"

The 1 3/16" guide is 1 3/8" OD some call it out that way.. this is the normal guide bushing,, the other one is called 1 1/2" with a 1 3/4" OD ....


so to say you are good to go,.,. 

========



blurry said:


> I finally settled on a rockler table for my new dewalt 618 router.
> 
> while picking tidbits to go with it I noticed the guide bushing set was on sale. only thing is that it says it is for 1 3/16 hole, but the rockler plate I just added to my cart has a 1 3/8 size - huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks! I feel better now


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you will find that the insert that comes with the plate is the wrong size for guide bushings, you have to spend an extra few dollars to get the proper insert. This is true for some but not all of Rocklers plates. At any rate it is an easy fix.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmmm...guess I'll find out when it gets here . Considering I'm new to all this it's nothing to worry about


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

Just following up - guide bushings fit great! there is 1/32nd to 1/16th of play which is perfect for aligning the bushing using the centering pin.

thanks for the help!


----------

